# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING? October 2013



## The Bread Guy (1 Oct 2013)

*MERX postings and related news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Oct 2013)

Remember this?


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> “Public Works and Government Services Canada (PWGSC), on behalf of Department of National Defence (DND), has a requirement for Rally Driver Training. The Offeror must offer rally driver training at DND’s facilities and at the Contractor’s facility including instructors on an “if and when requested” basis. The Offeror must offer Training courses with instructors, facilities, driving tracks, rally vehicles and safety equipment to participants. The participants are DND personnel ….” - more information in part of the bid package here.


Let's try again, shall we?


> .... Public Works and Government Services Canada (PWGSC), on behalf of Department of National Defence (DND), has a requirement for Rally Driver Training. The Offeror must offer rally driver training at DND's facilities and at the Contractor's facility on an "as and when requested" basis.  The Contractor must offer training courses with instructors, facilities, driving tracks, rally vehicles and safety equipment to participants.  The participants are DND personnel.
> 
> The requirement contains 2 streams: Stream 1 - contains a monthly minimum temperature requirement (training can be provided all year) and Stream 2 is not limited by the temperature (training can be provided from May 1st to October 31st).  The intent is to award up to two contracts, one per stream.
> 
> The Contract Period will be for 2 years with the irrevocable option to extend the Contract by 2 periods of one-year each.  There is no security requirement associated with this requirement ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Oct 2013)

The Canadian Press on the "Rally Driver Training" call for vendors:


> That armoured tank in your rear-view mirror may be about to pop a wheelie.
> 
> The Canadian military wants some of its soldiers to learn racing-car techniques, and is looking for professionals to show them how.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Oct 2013)

Wanted:  anti-anthrax drug  _“…. The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for the supply of a firm quantity of 50 vials of Raxibacumab to be delivered on or before March 31, 2014 ….” _ – more on the drug in the company’s fact sheet (PDF) here


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Oct 2013)

Wanted:  someone to teach CF helicopter pilots to fly in/around mountains - more details in bid document extract here
Wanted:  "JACKET, HOT/WET WEATHER, WINDBREAK" for Canadian Rangers - a bit of detail (including design features) in bid document extract here


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Oct 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  "JACKET, HOT/WET WEATHER, WINDBREAK" for Canadian Rangers - a bit of detail (including design features) in bid document extract here


Proposed front, back views from bid docs attached.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Oct 2013)

Wanted:  _"Cloth, Waffle Weave, Aramid, 330 g/m², Dobby Weave, (Honeycomb), Fire Resistant"_ in Navy Blue and Camouflage Green - specs here
_"Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) - Suffield, Medicine Hat, Alberta has a requirement to determine the detection limit and engineering parameters required to develop a small handheld biodetector with integrated sample collection ...."_ - a few more details in the Statement of Work here, and from Sun Media here
Wanted:  numerical modelling expertise to help defence scientists improve military vehicle and troop protection _"The general objectives of this task authorization (TA) contract are to provide technical services in numerical modeling and simulation and to provide technical advices and training on softwares related to numerical modeling and simulations. The numerical simulations include engineering design analysis, structural finite element analysis and vulnerability/lethality analysis. These studies will be mainly realized to evaluate protection systems against different threats such as landmine, blast, and impact/shock and to orient the choice of experimental tests to be conducted at DRDC (Defence Research and Development Canada) Valcartier. The military platforms/targets under study include but are not limited to, simple systems such as metallic plates, to complex ones such as land vehicles, ships and personnel ...."_ - more details in the Statement of Work here
Wanted:  hardware to help do research into seeing into areas that are to see into - more from the Statement of Work:  _".... DRDC Valcartier has undertaken a project named Laser imaging for airborne surveillance/reconnaissance operations in sub-visible environments. The goal of this project is to investigate emerging technologies that could enhance lidar capability through (visually degraded environment) ...."_
_".... The Department of National Defence has a requirement to purchase two (2) all-terrain air drop zone load recovery vehicles and ancillary items, including familiarization instruction/training .... The requirement includes an option to purchase up to one (1) all-terrain air drop zone load recovery vehicle and ancillary items to be exercised within twelve (12) months as indicated in the requisition) from the effective date of the contract ...."_ - more technical detail in Purchase Requirement document here
Wanted:  someone _"To supply and deliver one Rigid Hull Inflatable Dive Boat and trailer in accordance with the attached statement of work and mandatory requirement for the Department of National Defence, CFB Gagetown, Oromocto, NB ...."_
_".... The Department of National Defence (DND) requires if-and-when-required access to a long range training facility to conduct long-range live-fire training to develop and maintain its unique skill sets.  DND also requires the provision of training equipment, accommodations and meals ...."_ - more details (including what the meals should be like) in the Statement of Work here
Wanted:  someplace to train Canadian Rangers  _".... The Department of National Defense (DND) St-Jean Garrison requires the following services for the "Developmental Period 2 - Ranger Patrol Commanders training: accomodation, parking, food services and rental of space and communication equipment for the training.  The purpose of this course is to train the unqualified personnel (Rangers).  Approximately one hundred and nineteen (119) Rangers and seven (7) instructors from James Bay, Nunavik , the North Shore and Schefferville must be qualified ...." _ 
_"This requirement is for the supply and delivery of  In-Transit Meals "Box Lunches" for Department of National Defence at CFB Gagetown in Oromocto, New Brunswick on an as and when requested basis for a  period of one (1) year  from the date of award.  Total Estimated cost for this Requirement  is $ 3,000,000.00 Canadian Dollars ...."_ - more (including menus and specs re:  exactly what kind of eggs are needed for the egg salad) here


----------

